# 06 650 H1 MotoBatt MBTX20U or MBTX24U Which is better?



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi, This is a work quad that can sit for weeks at a time, It sits in a non heated building most of the time. I use it for plowing a lot, Lights , heated grips,Winch. I was wondering which is the better choice? I don't want to have any fitment issues.

Are they pretty close in performance? I am not worried about the price difference. Thanks

P.S I do use a Battery tender ( always in the winter and sometimes in the summer )


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Rule of thumb- as long as it will fit the battery box, always get the one with the highest CCAs and aHs....cause having too much always beats not having enough...lol


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

I think the 24 will fit.


----------

